# Decal Or No Decal Be Honest



## SPINA ELECTRIC (Dec 1, 2009)

Ok I Have A Question For The Union Members And Don't Bull**** Me Cause I Know Some Of You Are Scared Of Your Own Shadow. I Want A Straight Answer I Have 15 Years Non-Union And 15 Years Union As We Speak My Question Is I Am Also A NJ Contractor Having Been In The Union For 15 Years And Present I Have Shown Nothing But Respect And Loyalty But There Is No Work And I Have To Provide For My Family So I Started My Company On The Side Making A Little Extra Money When I Come To The Hall I Have Blank Magnets I Put Over My Lettering On My Van Just Out Of Respect. About A Month Ago I Joined The Bergen County Electrical Contractors Association And Put An 8 Inch Decal In My Right Rear Window Of Course Some Of My Members Ratted Me Out Like Some Of Them Do One Agent Said I Better Watch I Don't Get Brought Up On Charges I Told Him You Ain't Bringing Me Up On **** I Gotta Put Food On My Table The Other Agent Said Do Me A Favor Just Cover It What Do I Have To Do If Anything It Seems They Are More Worried About Little Girl **** Then Finding My Ass A Job.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

Screw them all. You are doing what you need to to feed your family.


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

Nominated for worst typing, 2010. Second?


----------



## Chris21 (Nov 25, 2009)

SPINA ELECTRIC said:


> Ok I Have A Question For The Union Members And Don't Bull**** Me Cause I Know Some Of You Are Scared Of Your Own Shadow. I Want A Straight Answer I Have 15 Years Non-Union And 15 Years Union As We Speak My Question Is I Am Also A NJ Contractor Having Been In The Union For 15 Years And Present I Have Shown Nothing But Respect And Loyalty But There Is No Work And I Have To Provide For My Family So I Started My Company On The Side Making A Little Extra Money When I Come To The Hall I Have Blank Magnets I Put Over My Lettering On My Van Just Out Of Respect. About A Month Ago I Joined The Bergen County Electrical Contractors Association And Put An 8 Inch Decal In My Right Rear Window Of Course Some Of My Members Ratted Me Out Like Some Of Them Do One Agent Said I Better Watch I Don't Get Brought Up On Charges I Told Him You Ain't Bringing Me Up On **** I Gotta Put Food On My Table The Other Agent Said Do Me A Favor Just Cover It What Do I Have To Do If Anything It Seems They Are More Worried About Little Girl **** Then Finding My Ass A Job.


Wow... trying to read that actually started to hurt my eyes. What's with the the capital letter at the start of EVERY word? Maybe re-write it so it is easier to read and more people will try to answer your question. Or respond to you in some way.


----------



## Bkessler (Feb 14, 2007)

I bet you won't have any problem telling the agent's to F- off. You and your family should be eating surf and turf with that many years in.


----------



## SPINA ELECTRIC (Dec 1, 2009)

What I Am Saying Is I Am A Union Member Also But They Are Not Gonna Run My Life Sorry If My Thread Was Long I Had Alot to Say Lol


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

OK what is the Question??


----------



## SPINA ELECTRIC (Dec 1, 2009)

Nice Video


----------



## Bob Badger (Apr 19, 2009)

william1978 said:


> Screw them all. You are doing what you need to to feed your family.


Yeah typical union member thinking, you expect contractors to follow all union rules but when the shoe is on the other foot screw the rules. That is so freaking low.

Did you not know times might get tough when you signed up?

Where you not aware of the rules when you signed up for the 'great pay'.

Where are your morals?


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

SPINA ELECTRIC said:


> Ok I Have A Question For The Union Members And Don't Bull**** Me Cause I Know Some Of You Are Scared Of Your Own Shadow. I Want A Straight Answer I Have 15 Years Non-Union And 15 Years Union As We Speak My Question Is I Am Also A NJ Contractor Having Been In The Union For 15 Years And Present I Have Shown Nothing But Respect And Loyalty But There Is No Work And I Have To Provide For My Family So I Started My Company On The Side Making A Little Extra Money When I Come To The Hall I Have Blank Magnets I Put Over My Lettering On My Van Just Out Of Respect. About A Month Ago I Joined The Bergen County Electrical Contractors Association And Put An 8 Inch Decal In My Right Rear Window Of Course Some Of My Members Ratted Me Out Like Some Of Them Do One Agent Said I Better Watch I Don't Get Brought Up On Charges I Told Him You Ain't Bringing Me Up On **** I Gotta Put Food On My Table The Other Agent Said Do Me A Favor Just Cover It What Do I Have To Do If Anything It Seems They Are More Worried About Little Girl **** Then Finding My Ass A Job.


Why dont you just sign a letter of assent or what ever they call it and keep up your retirement and healthcare until work gets better.
You don't have to sneak around.
Hundreds of guys do it this way.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

SPINA ELECTRIC said:


> What I Am Saying Is I Am A Union Member Also But They Are Not Gonna Run My Life Sorry If My Thread Was Long I Had Alot to Say Lol


Its just that your post is in "Title Case" it makes it kind of hard to read.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

Bob Badger said:


> Yeah typical union member thinking, you expect contractors to follow all union rules but when the shoe is on the other foot screw the rules. That is so freaking low.
> 
> Did you not know times might get tough when you signed up?
> 
> ...


Screw you.:thumbup: The man needs to feed his family.


----------



## Bob Badger (Apr 19, 2009)

william1978 said:


> Screw you.:thumbup:


Such a well thought out response.


----------



## Innovative (Jan 26, 2010)

Typical, "I wanna have it both ways"
I am slow now, but I have no union benefits. I have to provide my own healthcare and as a business owner, I cant even get unemployment, even when I am not drawing a paycheck. You made these "large" union wages for all that time, did you not save any money??? 
Very hypocritical in my opinion............


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

Innovative said:


> Typical, "I wanna have it both ways"
> I am slow now, but I have no union benefits. I have to provide my own healthcare and as a business owner, I cant even get unemployment, even when I am not drawing a paycheck. You made these "large" union wages for all that time, did you not save any money???
> Very hypocritical in my opinion............


 Are you sure you can not draw unemployment? I know a guy that owns his own business and he draws unemployment something about being Inc. look in to it you might be able to.


----------



## slickvic277 (Feb 5, 2009)

Bob Badger said:


> Yeah typical union member thinking, you expect contractors to follow all union rules but when the shoe is on the other foot screw the rules. That is so freaking low.
> 
> Did you not know times might get tough when you signed up?
> 
> ...


I hate to admit it but I have to agree with Bob on this one. Did you have a savings account? Did you have just in case money? You realize working in the trades there are slow times union or not. Do you have anything to fall back on at all? Does the misses work? We can't do it both ways, I know it's hard but you lose credibility when you BELIEVE one thing and do another.




SPINA ELECTRIC said:


> Ok I Have A Question For The Union Members And Don't Bull**** Me Cause I Know Some Of You Are Scared Of Your Own Shadow. I Want A Straight Answer I Have 15 Years Non-Union And 15 Years Union As We Speak My Question Is I Am Also A NJ Contractor Having Been In The Union For 15 Years And Present I Have Shown Nothing But Respect And Loyalty But There Is No Work And I Have To Provide For My Family So I Started My Company On The Side Making A Little Extra Money When I Come To The Hall I Have Blank Magnets I Put Over My Lettering On My Van Just Out Of Respect. About A Month Ago I Joined The Bergen County Electrical Contractors Association And Put An 8 Inch Decal In My Right Rear Window Of Course Some Of My Members Ratted Me Out Like Some Of Them Do One Agent Said I Better Watch I Don't Get Brought Up On Charges I Told Him You Ain't Bringing Me Up On **** I Gotta Put Food On My Table The Other Agent Said Do Me A Favor Just Cover It What Do I Have To Do If Anything It Seems They Are More Worried About Little Girl **** Then Finding My Ass A Job.


So which one is it, are you a contractor or an employee?? How long have you been outta work? Your joining the BECA which typically is anti union. What will happen when work picks back up, will you abandon the BECA and run back to the local with your tools expecting a job?

Why not become a signatory contractor? Go into business AND still be union.

I can't judge you because I understand the need of providing and making the bills but Bob is right. How can we as union members insist on the contractors to follow the rules and expect jobs to go union when we don't practice what we preach.

If you don't expect to be employed as a union electrician then you need to make a decision but you cannot have it both way's.


----------



## Chris21 (Nov 25, 2009)

Bob Badger said:


> Such a well thought out response.



I always thought the motto of a lot of the non-union folk around is "if it ain't working out for you try to get it another way". Well it's seems that's he's doing. You know... he isn't expecting a "handout" or anything from others. He's going out and getting it himself... so why knock him now?


----------



## Bob Badger (Apr 19, 2009)

Chris21 said:


> You know... he isn't expecting a "handout" or anything from others. He's going out and getting it himself... so why knock him now?


I stated very clearly why, he wanted the benefits of the union but does not want to follow the rules of the union.

Is that to complicated for you Chris?


----------



## slickvic277 (Feb 5, 2009)

Chris21 said:


> I always thought the motto of a lot of the non-union folk around is "if it ain't working out for you try to get it another way". Well it's seems that's he's doing. You know... he isn't expecting a "handout" or anything from others. He's going out and getting it himself... so why knock him now?



Anyone here knows that I NEVER agree with Bob but he is right on this one.
It's the double standard that he disagrees with.

Quite frankly, I'm sick of it too. Does anyone have beliefs or convictions any more???


----------



## slickvic277 (Feb 5, 2009)

Jeez Bob I back you up not once but twice and I can't even get a thank you button outta ya:jester::laughing:


----------



## Chris21 (Nov 25, 2009)

Bob Badger said:


> I stated very clearly why, he wanted the benefits of the union but does not want to follow the rules of the union.
> 
> Is that to complicated for you Chris?





But he's doing exactly what folk like you say he should do. There is no complication here... What benefits does her want? He apparently isn't getting any if he needs to go out and get it for himself.


----------



## slickvic277 (Feb 5, 2009)

Chris21 said:


> But he's doing exactly what folk like you say he should do. There is no complication here... What benefits does her want? He apparently isn't getting any if he needs to go out and get it for himself.





> So I Started _*My Company On The Side*_ Making A Little Extra Money


This is the problem.


----------



## Bob Badger (Apr 19, 2009)

Chris21 said:


> But he's doing exactly what folk like you say he should do. There is no complication here... What benefits does her want? He apparently isn't getting any if he needs to go out and get it for himself.


So your basic thought is if the union rules are a problem for union members they can ignore those rules.

OK

So if a business owner is having trouble making ends meet they could ignore the contracts as well?


----------



## Bob Badger (Apr 19, 2009)

slickvic277 said:


> Jeez Bob I back you up not once but twice and I can't even get a thank you button outta ya:jester::laughing:


I refuse to use the gay thank you button.:no:


But I will say thanks.


----------



## Chris21 (Nov 25, 2009)

slickvic277 said:


> This is the problem.



I understand that... I also agree with you. The only thing is when someone who clearly states that people should do things for themselves and not depend on anyone else... (which the OP is clearly doing right now) and claim it's wrong because he's a union member that wants benefits from the union also. Hey... he's going out and getting it for himself. He's doing what we've all read from the non-union crowd here.


----------



## Chris21 (Nov 25, 2009)

Bob Badger said:


> So your basic thought is if the union rules are a problem for union members they can ignore those rules.
> 
> OK
> 
> So if a business owner is having trouble making ends meet they could ignore the contracts as well?



Not at all... you join a union you have rules to follow.


----------



## Bob Badger (Apr 19, 2009)

slickvic277 said:


> Anyone here knows that I NEVER agree with Bob


On union issues no:laughing:, we do seem to have some agreements outside of that. :thumbsup:


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Bob Badger said:


> I refuse to use the gay thank you button.:no:


Well screw you.. nothing wrong with that button :jester:

All those posts over at MH has made you a bitter man


----------



## Bob Badger (Apr 19, 2009)

Black4Truck said:


> Well screw you..


Thanks, but sorry, my dance card is full. :laughing:




> nothing wrong with that button


It is GAY! :jester:


----------



## slickvic277 (Feb 5, 2009)

Bob Badger said:


> On union issues no:laughing:, we do seem to have some agreements outside of that. :thumbsup:



I really wanted to use the gay thank you button!!
Come on Bob, you can use the button your manhood isn't in question, is it?:thumbup:


----------



## Bob Badger (Apr 19, 2009)

slickvic277 said:


> Come on Bob, you can use the button your manhood isn't in question, is it?:thumbup:


Apparently it is. :laughing:

I am going home and bite my pillow.


----------



## slickvic277 (Feb 5, 2009)

Bob Badger said:


> Apparently it is. :laughing:
> 
> I am going home and bite my pillow.



Sorry bob this is a deal breaker, no you can not christen my kid.

By the way thanks for the visual.


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

Bob Badger said:


> So your basic thought is if the union rules are a problem for union members they can ignore those rules.
> 
> OK
> 
> So if a business owner is having trouble making ends meet they could ignore the contracts as well?


Let's not forget the union members that are picketing non union jobs because they don't like the fact that the non union guys are not following the union rules.

Don't those non union guys (that choose to work there on their own free will) have "feed their families" too?


What a load of crap.


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

SPINA ELECTRIC said:


> Ok I Have A Question For The Union Members And Don't Bull**** Me Cause I Know Some Of You Are Scared Of Your Own Shadow. I Want A Straight Answer I Have 15 Years Non-Union And 15 Years Union As We Speak My Question Is I Am Also A NJ Contractor Having Been In The Union For 15 Years And Present I Have Shown Nothing But Respect And Loyalty But There Is No Work And I Have To Provide For My Family So I Started My Company On The Side Making A Little Extra Money When I Come To The Hall I Have Blank Magnets I Put Over My Lettering On My Van Just Out Of Respect. About A Month Ago I Joined The Bergen County Electrical Contractors Association And Put An 8 Inch Decal In My Right Rear Window Of Course Some Of My Members Ratted Me Out Like Some Of Them Do One Agent Said I Better Watch I Don't Get Brought Up On Charges I Told Him You Ain't Bringing Me Up On **** I Gotta Put Food On My Table The Other Agent Said Do Me A Favor Just Cover It What Do I Have To Do If Anything It Seems They Are More Worried About Little Girl **** Then Finding My Ass A Job.





SPINA ELECTRIC said:


> What I Am Saying Is I Am A Union Member Also But They Are Not Gonna Run My Life Sorry If My Thread Was Long I Had Alot to Say Lol



Seriously dude, WTF? :wacko:


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

Chris21 said:


> But he's doing exactly what folk like you say he should do. There is no complication here...


Who are _"folks like you..."_???
You have some odd preconceived notions. 


I also agree with Bob and Innovative. This is classic case of wanting the best of both worlds and ignoring the rules you agreed to at the onset. 
I know most union/big shop guys do side work and wind up undercutting small independent contractors. This is just the unfortunate way of the world. But to form an actual business and even join a contractor's association is taking things quite a bit overboard IMO.

You are either in the union or you are not. You either reap the benefits of the union or you do not. All we ever hear is how wonderful all the benefits and pay scale are in the union. These are major selling points. It is your choice whether to accept them, AND the rules that go along with them, or not.

I 1000% DISagree with William's statement that: _"I know a guy that owns his own business and he draws unemployment something about being Inc."_
Sorry William, but this is a load of crap. Talk about screwing the system AND your fellow man at the same time. This is the height of selfishness and hypocrisy.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

Black4Truck said:


> Well screw you.. nothing wrong with that button :jester:
> 
> All those posts over at MH has made you a bitter man


 :laughing::laughing:


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

Speedy Petey said:


> I 1000% DISagree with William's statement that: _"I know a guy that owns his own business and he draws unemployment something about being Inc."_
> Sorry William, but this is a load of crap. Talk about screwing the system AND your fellow man at the same time. This is the height of selfishness and hypocrisy.


 I didn't say to work and draw unemployment. This guy is able to draw when he doesn't have any work. So I hear. I'm not even sure how to do it.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Speedy Petey said:


> Who are _"folks like you..."_???
> You have some odd preconceived notions.
> 
> 
> ...


You don't beat the system.. sooner or later you get caught and wind up with nothing.

Some guys like playing all the angles and think they have the game all figured out.

It just feels good to some people "screwing over the man"


----------



## millerdrr (Jun 26, 2009)

Does the type of jobs you are doing make a difference? For instance, if the local union you are a part of typically handles large commercial/industrial projects, and the company you have started is focused more on smaller jobs, then surely there is no actual conflict of interest...


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

as others have indicated, if you are a staunch union supporter, then (ahem) it seems reasonable that if you feel the need to go into business for yourself, you would start a union company. otherwise, as others have indicated, you are just a union supporter WHEN IT'S CONVENIENT.

as far as the stickers. If you wanted to be smart about it, you would have gotten magnetic signs, not blank signs to cover painted on decals, and you would have to be a little careful about not putting spurrious labels on your truck. I mean, comon, do you want your truck to get trashed ? the way you did it, it's just and admission of guilt.


----------



## Brother Noah1 (Mar 23, 2010)

Speedy Petey said:


> Who are _"folks like you..."_???
> You have some odd preconceived notions.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

I have only one comment to the OP to make so far.

Read this and this.


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

I agree that the OP is harder to read than folks using "texting language". Never did complete reading his rant.


----------



## goose134 (Nov 12, 2007)

To the OP, if you're so worried about your work situation and how it lays with the local, take a withdrawal. Run your outfit and see how it goes.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

480sparky said:


> I have only one comment to the OP to make so far.
> 
> Read this and this.


Oh, I left those alone on this one. That original post is about as bad as it gets.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Speedy Petey said:


> Oh, I left those alone on this one. That original post is about as bad as it gets.


I had to get a dose of seasick medicine after reading that post. I'm not sure how people manage to type like that. It surely takes some effort.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

MDShunk said:


> ....... It surely takes some effort.


Not really. They just leave their CAPS LOCk button on and don't use punctuation. Their web browser automatically changes every letter after the first in each word to lower case.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

goose134 said:


> To the OP, if you're so worried about your work situation and how it lays with the local, take a withdrawal. Run your outfit and see how it goes.


You do not need to take a withdraw.
Just sign up as a contractor and keep up your benefits.
It just that simple.


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

So much for the great pay and bennies....LOL Sounds like you want it both ways.....At least many of the other Union members are true to their colors...Do what you need to do and just keep it to yourself.....


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

captkirk said:


> ....... and just keep it to yourself.....


Pretty hard to do there, Cap'n when Uhura just broadcast it over an open channel on all frequencies and all know languages. :whistling2:


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

480sparky said:


> Pretty hard to do there, Cap'n when Uhura just broadcast it over an open channel on all frequencies and all know languages. :whistling2:


No... but you know what im saying right...Just keep it to yourself... No need to bring more unwanted attention to your plight....It reminds me of "The Ememy Within" When Captain kirk (throat clearing noise) I mean when I went through the transporter during an Ion storm and I got split into two Kirks. One evil and one compasionate. Episode 5 from season 1.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

captkirk said:


> No... but you know what im saying right...Just keep it to yourself... No need to bring more unwanted attention to your plight....It reminds me of "The Ememy Within" When Captain kirk (throat clearing noise) I mean when I went through the transporter during an Ion storm and I got split into two Kirks. One evil and one compasionate. Episode 5 from season 1.


I feel like I'm on some other forum site all of a sudden.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

captkirk said:


> No... but you know what im saying right...Just keep it to yourself... No need to bring more unwanted attention to your plight.....


Yeah. Right. Just plaster it all over some innernet forum. :laughing:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

MDShunk said:


> I feel like I'm on some other forum site all of a sudden.



Resistance is futile. You will be assimilated.


----------



## SPINA ELECTRIC (Dec 1, 2009)

Thank You Chris and Bob And who ever else had my back lol at save money are you high I live in NJ have kids and bills I am not a single dude in the union living in my mommas house enjoying the union perks. Work 6 months then your off for another 6 months.Get real. Talk about brain washing maybe I still have a non-union way of thinking but that don't make me a bad contractor


----------



## SPINA ELECTRIC (Dec 1, 2009)

Ok maybe I went a little crazy with the decal I just been out 6 months and it's driving me nuts I did remove the decal and the bumper sticker since then. Sorry if I offended any union brothers.But no I don't have a pretty house with a white picket fence I am just trying to survive.


----------



## slickvic277 (Feb 5, 2009)

SPINA ELECTRIC said:


> Thank You Chris and Bob And who ever else had my back lol at save money are you high I live in NJ have kids and bills I am not a single dude in the union living in my mommas house enjoying the union perks. Work 6 months then your off for another 6 months.Get real. Talk about brain washing maybe I still have a non-union way of thinking but that don't make me a bad contractor


Your an idiot it's called living with in your means. I live in Philadelphia and it aint cheap. I have a house a mortgage, 2 cars a pregnant wife who had her job out sourced and I managed to save some cash just in case. At lease when your out you can still work, collect unemployment what ever. I've been out with an injury since December and my workers comp is still tied up in court! I've been living off less then what your unemployment is.

6 months is baby food, I might lose the entire year. I know guy's in my local who have never been laid off in 25+ years and now have not had a job in over a year. 

Lose the cable television, sell some toys, down size your gas guzzler, and put your wife to work. This is what RESPONSIBLE people do before they start crying like a big fat baby.

I already told you once, if you can't make a living as a union member then you need to make decision. Stop whining, man up and make a choice.You can't have it both ways your either union or your not.

wah, 6 months on.....wah, 6 months off......wah!!!!!! what a pu$$y.


----------



## yucan2 (Jun 9, 2009)

jrannis said:


> You do not need to take a withdraw.
> Just sign up as a contractor and keep up your benefits.
> It just that simple.


That doesn't fly everywhere. Definitely not in Chicago. Must take honorary withdrawal.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

yucan2 said:


> That doesn't fly everywhere. Definitely not in Chicago. Must take honorary withdrawal.


Why would they not accept a new contractor?


----------



## SPINA ELECTRIC (Dec 1, 2009)

Vic I gotcha ***** your a clueless douchebag brainwashed by the union seems your a little bitter yourself bottom line I pay alimony and child support Equaling $600.00 a week I'm not crying thats on me but bottom line is the union does what ever they feel like doing at the time there is no more unity It is run by the contractor.end of story I ain't going back and forth with you and if I could I would become a contractor in the union but it is a lot of money to front and I don't have it I know guys that tried and failed.Vic you didn't have to go where you went you could have just answered my question.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

SPINA ELECTRIC said:


> Vic I gotcha ***** your a clueless douchebag brainwashed by the union seems your a little bitter yourself bottom line I pay alimony and child support Equaling $600.00 a week I'm not crying thats on me but bottom line is the union does what ever they feel like doing at the time there is no more unity It is run by the contractor.end of story I ain't going back and forth with you and if I could I would become a contractor in the union but it is a lot of money to front and I don't have it I know guys that tried and failed.Vic you didn't have to go where you went you could have just answered my question.


$600 a week?
And from Jersey?

You can get away with any attitude you like. Nobody will think anything bad about you.:thumbsup:


----------



## nitro71 (Sep 17, 2009)

It's up to you to decide if you want to be part of the union or not. You can sign up as a union contractor if you like. But if you're running a non-union shop on the side and still a union member what do you really expect. You think you're the only one facing hard times right now?


----------



## PhatElvis (Jan 23, 2009)

***coffee spit***



jrannis said:


> Why dont you just sign a letter of assent or what ever they call it and keep up your retirement and healthcare until work gets better.
> You don't have to sneak around.
> Hundreds of guys do it this way.


 I have been in this trade for decades (I am not say'n how many) and have had many former employees and just guys I know in the trade decide to hang that shingle and become real contractors.

Of all the guys I have watched over they years try to become a real contractor only one actually went union. It does not even surprise me anymore when I hear about or see another [brother] become a contractor and opt to go non-union; they wont wear that shoe on their other foot because they already know what it has been stepping in.

Do yourself a favor and get a labor attorney to explain what a letter of assent really is and what it does to you and ask him what the difference between an 8A and and a 9F is. Ask about your new NEBF obligations, withdrawal liability and why now as a union contractor you will be guaranteeing the solvency NEBF with your own personal assets for LIFE. Ask him what the difference is between a defined benefit and a defined contribution is and which one NEBF mandates as part of your inside agreement.

Ask him what would happen if you played contractor for a few years then when times got good and you go back to work for the man, what your withdrawal liability for NEBF might be when you stopped being a contractor.

After you change your shorts, you can go back to work.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

OK. That's enough of this.


----------

